# First Aid Kit - Do You Carry One?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just out of interest, do you carry a first aid kit in your car?

My Audi came with one as standard and I have bought an aftermarket one for the Abarth :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

yup.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes. Now it's a habit to put one in every vehicle.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Not really, but I took inspiration from casino royal in terms of adding some medical supplies in my ash tray compartment. 
In lieu of getting hold of a defibrillator, I opted for some paracetamol and a few plasters. I'm sure that's what bond would do if he was on my budget.
I don't see the point of anything else, the way I see it anything which plasters can't cover, I'll call an ambulance for.

I do carry a glass hammer and seat belt cutter as well as a fire extinguisher.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

In the van yes, purely because my risk assessment says I should have one. Don't have one in the car though.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

yes as im a registered first aider i feel that if i come across and elderly person who has fallen or a kid come off thier bike i should help but all most people will need you can buy as a car kit at tesco, asda etc


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes always  plus extras


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought one from Lidl not long after I bought the Puma - mainly because there was a holder for it in the boot and it annoyed me being empty
I transferred it to the Anni when I got it. Hopefully I'll never need to use it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yup, and fire extinguisher and fluorescent waistcoat.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Always


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got one as it comes standard with the car.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

yes.. came with the car when i bought it, not used it yet though


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I do  also a blanket and fire extinguisher


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes and swiss army knife, flares, fire axe, extinguisher, glow sticks, crowbar, angle grinder and a can of red bull


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Always carried one (I am a trained first aid appointed person at my company) and I have actually used it. Seen a lad come of a scooter on a wet road covered in Diesel and he cut his knee and hand. Managed to patch him up and get him on his way. I was amazed how many people drove around him till I got to him and helped out!


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, i and a extinguisher, glass hammer and seat belt cutter, box of latex gloves and few other bits in the boot, all packed away in one of those Aldi boot tidiers.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

AdnanKhan said:


> Yes and swiss army knife, flares, fire axe, extinguisher, glow sticks, crowbar, angle grinder and a can of red bull


Yeah, coz Bristol is Les Hiddins country.....


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, standard in my Beemer


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

No, although randomly I am a first aider.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Natalie said:


> I bought one from Lidl .


thats the one i have you get a lot of stuff in them for the money think mine was £5 stuffed a few things in which come in handy for me (burn ease been one since i often end up welding at work)

I also carry a extinguisher glass breaker /belt cutter high 
vis jacket and trousers


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Forgot to mention, also carry fluorescent vests in both cars too :thumb:

Got a collapsible snow shovel as well, but not putting that in the car just yet ...


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

PugIain said:


> No, although randomly I am a first aider.


Tut tut, you should know better  :lol:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I work out and about and always carry one in my rucksack so always have one in which ever car I drive. Also carry two high vis vests, life hammer, leatherman. I used to be in St John Ambulance years ago and have been a first aider at various places of employment before being self employed. 

Luckily I havent had much need for the first aid kit other than for minor cuts. 

I don't bother with a fire extinguisher having experienced a car fire, there is really bugger all that could have been done. IMO if its on fire its best to get out and clear after all the car can be replaced, I cant.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Forgot to mention, also carry fluorescent vests in both cars too :thumb:
> 
> Got a collapsible snow shovel as well, but not putting that in the car just yet ...


With you on that. I have a first aid kit, collapsable shovel, high vis jacket, walking boots, torch, fire extinguisher and a few other bits and pieces.

The boots and shovel come out in summer and although I don't think I would ever use the extinguisher it could double up for breaking windows in the event of an emergency.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes,always do.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Got a collapsible snow shovel as well, but not putting that in the car just yet ...


Raise you a set of snow chains  :lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've got a hi vis vest & hi vis jacket too, liberated from work


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, never used to be bothered until the kids come along, now got it just incase


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep, i have a first aid kit and a small extinguisher. also a his viz jacket

Kev


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Only because it's standard. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just bought one from t'internet. Makes sense actually.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Natalie said:


> liberated from work


Lol a few people ive used that line on dont even know what it means :lol:



spursfan said:


> a small extinguisher.
> 
> Kev


How small is small? In the EEC countries where its mandatory to carry one it has to be 1kg or larger ABC dry powder or 2 litres of foam any thing any smaller isn't going to have the "power" to put out a small fire.... :thumb: Just watch the foam over winter as obviously the water content and sub zero temperatures will wreck the internals...... Unless its frost proof (check label for freezing point)


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I carry a fairly comprehensive FAC in my car - perhaps half of the kit in the case is stuff that my wife requested (she's a retired RGN with A&E experience) but I wouldn't be able to use if on my own. On three occasions in the past we've come across fairly serious accidents in remote areas were shere's managed to give care until the Emergency Services arrived.

IMO many car FACs are way too basic.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

DW58 said:


> IMO many car FACs are way too basic.


I agree.... The ones lidl sell comply with the relevent legislation for germany DIN 13146

which is something like this

1 pair of steel scissors 14.5cm
1 adhesive plaster tape 5m x 2.5cm
6 sterile non-woven swab 10cm x 10cm
2 non-woven triangular badge 96 x 96 x 136cm
2 sterile first aid dressing sheet 40cm x 60cm
1 sterile first aid dressing sheet 60cm x 80cm
1 sterile compress dressing with pad 10cm x 12cm
3 sterile compress dressing with pad 8cm x 10cm
2 conforming (PBT) bandage 4m x 8cm
3 conforming (PBT) bandage 4m x 6cm
1 rescue sheet - foil blanket 160cm x 210cm
8 adhesive wound dressing plasters 10cm x 6cm
4 disposable gloves
1 information sheet
1 emergency procedures sheet

then you get something like this...

http://www.directcarparts.co.uk/product/141/aa2150/aa-travel-first-aid-kit.html

:lol:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I keep a small, very basic first aid kit in the boot. It used to live in the rear armrest of my last car (Rover 75), but the storage area in the rear armrest of the C4 isn't as deep as the 75's, so it won't fit there hence it has been relegated to the boot.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

andy monty said:


> I agree.... The ones lidl sell comply with the relevent legislation for germany DIN 13146
> 
> which is something like this
> 
> ...


Its endorsed by the AA nothing more needed to be said.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Stumbled up on these tonight......

http://www.yaa.org.uk/shop/browse/?category=1

:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a home made First Aid kit in my car and 1 in our Caravan and both cover everything except Brain Tuma ( nearly )


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

andy monty said:


> Stumbled up on these tonight......
> 
> http://www.yaa.org.uk/shop/browse/?category=1
> 
> :thumb:


Good find for a good cause :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Natalie said:


> Good find for a good cause :thumb:


Ive just ordered a YAA tax disc holder to go with the new tax disc


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I have first-aid kit in my car, caravan and at home, did a "First Aid" course
with my local ambulance centre for work-place.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

i dont carry one as my theory is if a plaster will help it its not worth bothering about


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

bruce92 said:


> i dont carry one as my theory is if a plaster will help it its not worth bothering about


Most decent ones contain more than a sticking plaster...

A pressure dressing or 3 can be a life saver in cases of heavy bleeding.....

Micro porus tape can also be used to secure / support someone's head to the head rest as a temporarily measure to immobilise their neck in a RTC

Other bandages can be used to immobilise broken limbs

vent aids can help when doing cpr

thermal blankets well they speak for themselves


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Its compulsary in lots of countries in europe, so yes I have one..


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

I have one because I've not taken it out since my roadtrip to Czech Republic.

If I have to make some kind of emergency tourniquet (spelling?) to stop serious bleeding, I'll use a jacket sleeve - Anything else I believe you should dial 999 and leave to the experts.


----------



## vxpenfold (Jun 13, 2011)

got a big fluorescent class 1 waterproof jacket (lovely and warm from when i used to work from a van on site), a normal yellow class 2 vest and a very well stocked first aid kit, jump leads and rigid tow pole. a small powder extinguisher and warning triangle will be going in but there sat in my mums shed atm :/ been there since our trip to spain a while back 

as part of my motorsport marshalling i have reasonable first aid, firefighting and incident handling skills so for me to come across an accident, have the ability to do something about it but not have the kit to use i wouldnt forgive myself. i hope ill never have to use it but i always wanna know that if i need to use it, its there


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep i have a pretty comprehensive kit in all the cars, together with.
Good flash light
Jump leads
12v air pump
Tyre foam
Spare fuses
Spare bulbs
Basic tool kit
Duct tape
Various sized tie wraps
Hose repair tape
Warning triangle
2kg fire extinguisher
At least 3 litres of bottled water
Woollen blanket

Also have a decent whistle in the front of the car all within reach from the drivers seat, a automatic centre punch and a small very very sharp knife, small torch.

I have all these in all our cars.

If we're off somewhere remote in winter then i also have a small gym bag i throw in boot that contains:
Stove with spare canisters
3 litres extra of water
Old sleeping bag
Emergency bivvy bag
Couple of dried food ration packs


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

cbr6fs said:


> If we're off somewhere remote in winter then i also have a small gym bag i throw in boot that contains:
> Stove with spare canisters
> 3 litres extra of water
> Old sleeping bag
> ...


dont forget a few tea bags and powdered milk 

(and your not alone on the winter kit)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195252&page=3


----------



## NoSaint (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes (2), along with a small fire extinguisher in the glovebox and a larger (2KG) one in the boot. Both first aid kit and a previous fire extinguisher have seen use (and the fire extinguisher saved somebody else's car).

There's also the usual list of useful things: Leatherman, torches, reflective armbands, safety triangles, spare bulbs and fuses, jump leads, tow rope, blanket, tyre pump, tyre foam, cable ties, 2 litres of water and anti-freeze. Pretty much everything has come into use helping myself or somebody else at some point.

Now winter is arriving I'll be adding the ice scraper, de-icer back and foil blanket back.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

andy monty said:


> dont forget a few tea bags and powdered milk
> 
> (and your not alone on the winter kit)
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195252&page=3


That's a good setup Andy :thumb:

Dunno if some folks are just very very lucky, but after witnessing car crashes and being left stranded by breakdowns on cars and motorbikes i'm not under any doubt that i'll experience them all again.
So better to have a few things in the car to help out.

A few years ago i had a mates car for a few days (long story) it broke down on the way home from work, a dual carriageway that's VERY busy with a constant stream of traffic.
It was September so not the height of summer, but still low 30c's.

It took the tow truck 1 hour to get to me.
I then found out he was only on-call to patrol that stretch of road so he had to dump the car in a safer area and leave me to wait for another tow truck.

That tow truck took a further 2 hours.

I had no shelter in the car, no water and the area where he left me had no cell phone signal, no shops just commuters on their way home.

No exaggeration here i was starting to get delirious by the time i got home.
I was dehydrated, sun burnt and it was one of the few times in my 43 years i had a headache, a headache that put me in bed the rest of the night.

This all within 10 miles of my home and on the outskirts of a capital city with millions of inhabitants.

There was no cover to sit in, the engine wasn't working so the car was like a over with no AC, i couldn't leave the car to walk the 3km or so to try and find a shop in case i missed the second tow truck.

All this time i was cursing because if it would had been my car or the Mrs car i'd have water and shelter.

It's not as though you have to be out in the wilds to get caught out either
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ies-of-couple-in-car-for-10-days-7953502.html

So for me it's really a non issue to have a small bag with a few emergency supplies in, some water, first aid training and a first aid kit in the car.

It doesn't even need to take up a lot of space, it all fits in my MX5 without even noticing it's there, so the Audi swallows all the kit and still keeps a empty boot (until the winter bag goes in).

Not much of a dried milk fan mate, so i have a few packs of coffee sachets "borrowed" from hotel rooms


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

NoSaint said:


> Yes (2), along with a small fire extinguisher in the glovebox and a larger (2KG) one in the boot. Both first aid kit and a previous fire extinguisher have seen use (and the fire extinguisher saved somebody else's car).
> 
> There's also the usual list of useful things: Leatherman, torches, reflective armbands, safety triangles, spare bulbs and fuses, jump leads, tow rope, blanket, tyre pump, tyre foam, cable ties, 2 litres of water and anti-freeze. Pretty much everything has come into use helping myself or somebody else at some point.
> 
> Now winter is arriving I'll be adding the ice scraper, de-icer back and foil blanket back.


Good choice :thumb:

Only thing i'd change is the foil blanket, as although they're great at reflecting heat if your cold in the first place they're pretty much useless.
If used together with a blanket they'll be more useful but personally i'd recommend a wool blanket instead.

The great thing with wool is, it still retains a vast majority of it's heat even if it's wet.
Might sound a bit crazy worrying about the wet in a car, but i can tell you from many misspent teenage nights out with girlfriends, condensation quickly builds up in a car and it takes a real iron will to open a window when your sitting in a car freezing your family jewels off :doublesho


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I always keep a first aid kit and a bottle of water in the car. During the winter months I add a few extra things like snow shovel, flask, blanket, food etc.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

If its a standard leatherman with a fixed locking blade your in trouble if the police search your car and find it for what ever reason..... even if its in the boot...


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep always have a first aid kit with me in the car and have a small one on the bike too. :thumb:

Only used it a few times but was glad I had it with me.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

andy monty said:


> If its a standard leatherman with a fixed locking blade your in trouble if the police search your car and find it for what ever reason..... even if its in the boot...


That's incorrect.

If you can give just cause for having the knife then you are allowed pretty much anything other than a balisong, flick knife, double edged assualt knife etc.

You could be stopped and found with a 18" Machete, if you can provide enough evidence to show you are a butcher and it is a tool of the trade then there is no problem.

The other thing is, i'm 43 years old have been driving since i was 17, i've never had any car of mine searched.
I HAVE needed a knife to cut tie wraps, seat belts, tape, hoses, cables, just last week i had to cut a mass of fishing line from our dog she's got tangled up in.

So i'm confident that i'm:
a/ Not going to do anything to warrant a search
b/ If i am searched i'm able to put a logical and good case forwards for having a knife

Some good reading here for anyone interested.
http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?975-Summary-of-British-Knife-Law


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

cbr6fs said:


> That's incorrect.
> 
> If you can give just cause for having the knife then you are allowed pretty much anything other than a balisong, flick knife, double edged assualt knife etc.
> 
> ...


I was going by this:



> Recent well-publicised cases of keepers and stalkers getting into trouble for having knives in public places have caused confusion about what is and is not allowed. We thought it would be helpful to summarise the law in Keeping the Balance.
> 
> Several laws apply, dating from the 1950's, the latest being the Violent Crime Reduction Act 2006. They are complicated but in essence they mean:
> 
> ...


Dont get me wrong i have 4 different leatherman multi tools but the 2 with locking knives i only take out if im going shooting or camping.... the other 2 one is a mini key chain one with a 1.5" folding blade and the other is a Knifeless fuse which is on my belt now...


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

The law is extremely ambiguous at best and pretty much useless at worst.

What makes it even worse is that "good reason" is open to interpretation THAT much a arresting cop may well see things differently to the booking desk cop, who them may see things differently to a Judge/magistrate.

In my experience the police in the UK is made up mainly of decent honest folks with a fair bot of common sense, again with odd knob that falls through the cracks, a knob who may not understand the law completely (it's not fair to expect all cops to know all laws to the letter all the time, that's why we have booking officers) and who doesn't have a single dot of common sense.
If you come across this knob then you might well have the knife confiscated.

Call me daft, but i do have faith that the system would see common sense somewhere along the line though.
Personally i would pursue the matter to get my knife back as many of my knives are fairly expensive and/or have a certain amount of sentimental value.

I would run the risk of having a criminal record if i lost the case, but i have a good lawyer so i'm confident that common sense would prevail.


It's a sad state of affairs that the nannying insecure members of society who have more fear than common sense are in a position to overrule the common sense of the vast majority of decent, hard working, honest members of society.

Politicians huh


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

cbr6fs said:


> The law is extremely ambiguous at best and pretty much useless at worst.
> 
> What makes it even worse is that "good reason" is open to interpretation THAT much a arresting cop may well see things differently to the booking desk cop, who them may see things differently to a Judge/magistrate.
> 
> ...


Ive been in the situation twice where i have known the law over and beyond what the officer's know and in those instances they are very quick to thrown their power tripping ego's around (surrounding fire arms law and cycle lighting of all things :lol and been a lesser person would have given them grounds to arrest me / fine me respectively by saying the wrong thing after they twisted and tried putting words in my mouth even presenting them with the law in print they didnt want to know and insisted i was wrong.. .....

I do / did have respect for the police but some are all to quick to engage gob before brain which really does little for PR


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

andy monty said:


> Ive been in the situation twice where i have known the law over and beyond what the officer's know and in those instances they are very quick to thrown their power tripping ego's around (surrounding fire arms law and cycle lighting of all things :lol and been a lesser person would have given them grounds to arrest me / fine me respectively by saying the wrong thing after they twisted and tried putting words in my mouth even presenting them with the law in print they didnt want to know and insisted i was wrong.. .....
> 
> I do / did have respect for the police but some are all to quick to engage gob before brain which really does little for PR


No different to any other walk of life though Andy.

I had a car salesman who was absolutely adamant the 1 series he was trying to sell was fwd :lol:

Granted he doesn't have the power to arrest me, but still there is an hierarchy in the police force and clear rules they have to stick to.

If a cop brings someone in on a trumped up charge then the booking officer will rip them a new one.

So there are several tiers in place to try and stop jumped up noobs from flexing their new powers.

Doesn't really help much if your sat in a cell for 3 hours awaiting processing by the booking officer, but it's better to do that than have the arresting cop file for resisting arrest.

I work in many secure environments, to the point where i now wear a bumbag with all my things in as i got sick and tired of emptying my pockets several times a day while passing through security check points.

In my bumbag i have a 9cm locking knife and a Leatherman Skeletool CX with a 6.6cm locking blade.
I have been took to one side many many times over the years with over enthusiastic security staff, the trick is to just stay calm, relaxed and unemotional.
I did find this difficult at first, but i've been through the process THAT many times i'm a dab hand now, besides they're only trying to do their job.

The have tried confiscating my knife a few times, but as it's standing me at around £200 with the knife in it's current configuration that's not going to happen.
So i just calmly explain the situation, put my point across and let them do what they have to do.

Inevitably they are put straight eventually by their supervisor or the supervisors manager or even in one trying instance the CEO himself, and they apologise and hand it me back.

Obviously this is private security not the police so the consequences are vastly different, but still there are safety nets in place, so your better off just politely putting your case across and letting them what they feel is best, until you case stops on some ones desk with some common sense.

So locking knives are NOT illegal, nor or fixed blades, but you do have to have a reasonable reason for having them.

Having a knife in the car to cut hoses, toe wraps, duct tape, scrape old gaskets off, strip wires etc is reasonable reason to me, especially if it's tucked away in a tool box rather than sitting in your door pocket.

Again call me daft but i do believe there is not a judge or a magistrate in the country that would fine or imprison someone with no criminal record that was causing no disturbance or threatening anyone because they had a knife in their tool box/emergency bag.


----------

